# Butts County or surrounding area..



## BESTSHOOTER (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi guys,
I am looking for somewhere to hunt for next year ( the 2009-2010) hunting season. If there are any openings in Butts Cty or surrounding areas I would love to join.. I turkey and deer hunt and I will more than likely be hunting week days..

thanks


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## leeroy8818 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jasper county in monticello. 242 acres need a few more m
 embers. dues 600-700.qdm- if you would mount it shoot it.

 give me acall 770-231 2783. THANKS LEE

IF INTERESTED


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a club just out of Milledgeville.  Here is a link to my post.  Let me know if this sounds interesting and I will be glad to show you around.  Denzil

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (May 13, 2009)

still looking


----------



## church (May 13, 2009)

i have 672 a in monroe co. off of hwy 74 we need four members for a total of 15 guys at 626.00 per person lots of deer and turkeys.you can call me at 478-394-8817 thanks terry.if you like to hunt during the weekdays you would most likely be there alone.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (May 15, 2009)

I have a great club family type 1250 acres. Near high falls . Check out my thread lamar/monore club needs 6


----------



## duke13 (Jun 7, 2009)

how about 800 acres in Putnam Co..outside of Eatonton on the Little River? $650/year, family membership, quality buck, turkeys, food plots, great access. 404-550-5058


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 17, 2009)

*Juliette/Forsyth*

525.  family membership

WE have 4 openings

we have land in juliette that boarders Ocmugee River and Rum Creek Management  and land 12 miles west of Forsyth off Hwy 42  on Monroe//Crawford Co line

Call Charlie for more info

770-775-5016
770-235-1687


----------



## TRabern (Sep 24, 2009)

We have three openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol. Christian enviorment.


----------

